
Memoir of Growing Up Fat Forces France to Look in the Mirror - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/21/world/europe/gabrielle-deydier-france-obesity-on-ne-nait-pas-grosse.html?action=click&contentCollection=Opinion&module=Trending&version=Full&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article
======
smn1234
"you can receive criticism if you are eating in a way that is perceived as out
of control, such as not at meal times" that can be a part of the problem in
itself... why only eat at meal times rather than when one is hungry?

